

Colonia Dignidad: The Curious History of a German Cult in Chile - bradn
http://www.theamericanscholar.org/au08/torture-falconer.html

======
asdflkj
This is the sort of thing you'd see on early reddit, and I wish there was more
of it. I'd guess that half of you think this is "not hacker news", or not
appropriate, or whatever--so I wonder where this _would_ be appropriate.
Anyone know?

~~~
alexandros
this may be a stretch, but I would say its appropriateness could be tied to
the social engineering involved, and how far astray and damaged these people
became as a result. In the building of our social web we need to be aware of
such cases and make sure that our networking is truth-friendly. I guess this
is a huge discussion, but I find the article very relevant to say the least.
In any case, the 'virality' concept that is so web 2.0 was discovered by
religions millenia ago.

